# Mein Mini



## Stadtkind (11. Mai 2012)

Nachdem ich vorletzte Woche bisschen Zeit übrig hatte konnte ich es nicht lassen..... 

Möchte Euch gerne meinen neuen Mini vorstellen.Nach kurzen Buddelwehen hat er
mit einem Kampfvolumen von 200 Litern am 1. Mai die Welt unseres Gartens erblickt.

Ich weiß, er steht etwas schief  , aber, so im Eifer des Gefechts ...
"so isser, so bleibd er, so gefällds mer"


Schönes Wochenende


----------



## Zermalmer (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Mein Mini*



Stadtkind schrieb:


> Ich weiß, er steht etwas schief  , aber, so im Eifer des Gefechts ...


Hallo Petra,
Ach was  
Das ist doch gewollt, damit er bei Regen gezielt in eine Richtung überläuft 

Und für 'nur mal schnell' sieht das doch ganz hübsch aus.


----------



## Stadtkind (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Mein Mini*

Stimmt Andreas,

das war gar nicht so einfach das genau so in dem Winkel hinzu bekommen :__ nase 
Hat eben Alles seinen Sinn und Zweck


----------



## JackMcRip (11. Mai 2012)

Nett  
Wie tief ist der? 
200l?
Wirkt auf dem Bild irgendwie größer... 

Gesendet von meinem MT15i mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Stadtkind (19. Mai 2012)

*AW: Mein Mini*

so, hab mal gemessen mein Baby ist 45cm tief...und verändert sich optisch laufend.


----------



## JackMcRip (19. Mai 2012)

Ah, ok - dann kommt das hin 

Gesendet von meinem MT15i mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Stadtkind (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Mein Mini*

kleines Update,

meine Discounter Seerose ist bissl groß geworden und ich werd sie im Herbst umsetzen. 
Das Wasser ist relativ klar. Es hatten sich einige Fadenalgen angesiedelt, welche ich entfernt
habe. Nach einer Woche bis jetzt noch keine Neuen. Ansonsten wächst und gedeiht Alles.

Der große Teich macht mir immernoch Sorgen, aber dazu, bei Gelegenheit, mehr in meinem anderen
Thread. 

Wünsche eine schöne Woche


----------

